# Cementing large silver crystals.



## Jaffajake (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi guys.
I was wondering whether having a small amount of AgNO3 in water, say a 0.1Mol solution could cement large silver crystals given time. To some experienced chemists, could you tell me the correct reason as to why it may produce large crystals. Thanks!


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2012)

Silver crystals will not cement, regardless of the nature of the solution. Silver nitrate crystals will readily form from concentrated silver nitrate solutions. 

Silver crystals are typically grown in electrolytic cells.

Harold


----------



## Jaffajake (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to add with the inclusion of copper. I diluted some AgNO3 a couple of weeks ago, added the copper and then some crystals around 4mm in width forme to my surprise in just a couple of days. I just wanted to know whether there was an electro less method of forming larger crystals. Sorry!


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd be interested in seeing the crystals you mentioned, so if it's possible, please post a picture. 

I cemented silver for well over 20 years and never managed to create a crystal of any significant size, thus my response. I got either a solid film of silver, difficult to remove from the copper, or the characteristic fine silver we all address as (silver) cement. I can't imagine what conditions must exist in order to create a crystal of any particular size, and I cemented from solutions of any and all levels of concentration and temperature ranges, hot through quite cold. There must be more to it than is obvious.

Harold


----------



## Jaffajake (Jul 30, 2012)

The only thing I can think that I did to produce those crystals was to make a small molar volume of silver nitrate with water and add very small amounts of copper at a time. This was also done at room temperarure. I think that because there were very few ions of silver in solution and that there also wasn't much copper to displace the silver, it took a while for the ions to build up. I also think that the cool temperature helped, because the atoms didn't get too excited, so weren't particularly fussed to displace in a hurry. Perhaps Lou could clarify. I'll upload a picture as soon as my PC is sorted out


----------



## Mojeho (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello, 

As far as i know, it is possible to produce large crystals of copper(size of centimeters) by slowly cementing Cu on Fe by diffusion, so i'd guess the same applies for Ag.

Take smaller beaker and put some Cu inside, fill with distilled water.
Put small beaker into larger one. Into the larger pour AgNO3 solution, but do not pour it into small one. Pour until level of AgNO3 is to the top of small beaker.
Now SLOWLY pour destilled water into beaker, as to put a layer of H2O over.
If you want extra slow diffusion - thus extra large crystals, put into lower temperature.
Note that this way of doing cementation can take weeks - definitely not for production, but it forms nice crystals.

Once again the setup(cause my English is not good enough).
Small beaker with Cu on bottom(or Cu thick wire suspended vertically), filled with H2O. Large beaker with AgNO3 to top level of small beaker. Put layer of H2O over small beaker. DO NOT mix, do not move beakers.
Wait for month or so.

Best Regards
MB


----------



## Jaffajake (Jul 31, 2012)

That sounds simple and great! I shall post results soon! Also, I wouldn't have known any different that English isn't your first language because it flowed and seemed flawless!
Thanks a lot for the help,
Jake


----------



## Jaffajake (Aug 2, 2012)

Just bought myself some smaller beakers and the pure silver nitrate is now being made.


----------

